# pets on ferries



## lollypopsoup (Mar 17, 2013)

Does anyone have any up-to-date knowledge on bringing dogs and or cats over on the ferry from Barcelona? We are moving out to Mallorca this summer and going through the various options...but the ferry option seems mostly a nightmare reading all the threads on it. Thanks for any help!


----------



## keith277 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi,
We do it every year and will be doing it again at the end of July..we take our Staffie with us as we stay in our house for the whole of Aug, we have used both Ferries (altho we prefer Balearics) basically when you board the ferry you have you dog in the car with you, once parked up on the deck you then move your dog to a covered area where there are numerous kennels (I would suggest a blanket / water bowl etc and a small length of chain with a padlock to secure the door, not that I have ever heard of any problems but better to be safe than sorry), there is normally a security guard in the area during the sailing.
I have seen numerous people leave their dogs in their own cars with no problems at all (your choice)
If you need any further info let me know
Regards
Keith


----------

